# Tiger pattern



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

I just bought this pigeon at the Shawnee, OKlahoma show last week. I was very fascinated with the tiger striping in the wing shield area. Has anyone else ever seen this trait or know anything about it. The pigeon was entered in the show as a Turpentine Frill and is a cross between a Turbit and something else. If anyone else has a female expressing this trait I might be intersted in purchasing it if it is not to complicated or costly. I would like to develop this pattern to cover a larger portion of the body if possible. I have seen the pattern expressed on what I think are called spread black although it is hard to see unless you are looking for it. One of the spread blacks was some kind of Egyptian Swift and the other was a show homer I think and I also saw it on a Figurita. This is my first day on Pigeon Talk, I am classed as a squab! That really made me laugh when I saw that.
Spence


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

very interesting, my complete guess is a bronze with stress markings, kinda looks dilute also.


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

*tiger patter*



Print Tippler said:


> very interesting, my complete guess is a bronze with stress markings, kinda looks dilute also.


I don't think they are stress markings, although I did not raise the bird or know what it was fed or how crowded it was but I think it is a legitamate trait waiting to be improved.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I Nebraska always nice to see another Husker, Welcome to PT.
Dave


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Funny you should mention this. I was doing my usual monthly pigeon supply run a couple of weeks ago, and saw a bird with very similar coloration for sale. Almost like the striping one sees on chickens. If I had space (or trusted the birds health) I would have bought it. Now I almost feel sorry I didn't.

I agree that it could be stress marks, but looking at the feather structure it doesn't look like it.

Has anyone else ever seen a bronze striping pattern on the wing shield?


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

Rudolph,
That is interesting what you saw. Is there anyway you could get a picture of that pigeon? I would be quite interested to see it. Was it expressing the trait over a larger portion of its body than the bird I photoed? I am surprised that others have not noticed it and developed the trait. I am working with a similar trait in my geese but progress has been really slow with them cause they breed so slowly. I am anxious to look at your website.
SPence


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

That is cool looking, I wish I could have a loft full of Modenas with that pattern


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

That is a very intresting color.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Spence,



spence said:


> That is interesting what you saw. Is there anyway you could get a picture of that pigeon? I would be quite interested to see it. Was it expressing the trait over a larger portion of its body than the bird I photoed? I am surprised that others have not noticed it and developed the trait.


Sadly the supply store is about an hour's drive away, and probably closed over the Christmas season. I do have to take a drive there in the first week of January, and hope the bird will still be there. I'll definitely buy it if it is still there.

The bird was also pied, but had the striped bronze pattern on every colored feather of the wing shield. It was quite striking.

I'll let you know how it pans out.



spence said:


> I am working with a similar trait in my geese but progress has been really slow with them cause they breed so slowly.


Good luck with the geese. I wish I had space for a pen. 



spence said:


> I am anxious to look at your website.


Please remember that the website is a work in progress, and I welcome any comments and suggestions.


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

*Tiger in South Africa*

Wow, if a guy could somehow pair those 2 up and see what they would produce that would be a match made in pigeon genetics heaven! I think mine is a young male. I have a young Egyptian Swift that I might try to pair him up with unless something better comes along. I am going to try and attach her picture. I think I might be able to see a slight tiger pattern on her with only 3 stripes in a few feathers and she does have what I would guess are stress stripes so she has 2 very faint types of stripes on her sheild. 
I don't like to get manipulative or tell you what to do but Maybe you could get the guy at the feed store to take a picture of pigeon before it disappears. I would really love to see what it looks like.
Thanks for your comments.
Spence


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well if it is a gene, then its either a dominant or recessive so it doesnt really matter if you have another one or not. Breed it then "tiger" to a daughter.


----------

